# Job workers needed thread



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2016)

Jobs needed and wanted


----------



## gmcunni (May 30, 2016)

always skeptical of CL postings.. same post in 3 different cities. but if you worked for them and got paid then that's a good thing.


https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/lab/5611540255.html
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/lab/5566623639.html
http://orlando.craigslist.org/lab/5601496990.html


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> always skeptical of CL postings.. same post in 3 different cities. but if you worked for them and got paid then that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/lab/5611540255.html
> ...


+1000 great money for the work.i understand what you're saying. I sure it posted in different cities because the owners )/ boss runs this for several concert all over the us. Payid cash Job for those who need some cash legitimate and very nice boss.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2016)

http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/employment

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 24, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/employment
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



you going to be a liftie next season?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2016)

No liftie job for me. Just putting This here for az might want work at Platty . They hire for summer liftie and ski teachers for winter.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2016)

Volunteer needed I. Catskills fire shed s. 

https://catskillconservationcorps.org/2016/07/08/help-staff-the-mt-tremper-firetower/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 11, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Volunteer needed I. Catskills fire shed s.
> 
> https://catskillconservationcorps.org/2016/07/08/help-staff-the-mt-tremper-firetower/
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



So if you see smoke coming from the fire tower?


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> So if you see smoke coming from the fire tower?



That's if you don't mind enjoying in front of the forest service worker manning the tower.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...es-for-Fall-River-Mass-Opening-387257081.html 

Amazon distribution center opening in Massachusetts.
Good job maybe I move their ski Berkshire e and be close to Vermont.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 18, 2016)

https://catskills.craigslist.org/tfr/5663573890.html

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 18, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...es-for-Fall-River-Mass-Opening-387257081.html
> 
> Amazon distribution center opening in Massachusetts.
> Good job maybe I move their ski Berkshire e and be close to Vermont.



looks like a 3 hour drive to Mount Snow from the Fall River MASS location


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 20, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...es-for-Fall-River-Mass-Opening-387257081.html
> 
> Amazon distribution center opening in Massachusetts.
> Good job maybe I move their ski Berkshire e and be close to Vermont.



They have some brutal work conditions in their distribution centers (or did circa 2011):


http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/19/inside-amazons-very-hot-warehouse/

They've been getting bad press for how they treat their office workers as well:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-amazon-wrestling-big-ideas-in-a-bruising-workplace.html

Probably better to remain a customer than an employee....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2016)

Almost every warehouse I ever worked in sounds similar to what I heard about them and what in the links. Thanks though for information.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2016)

Just curious if anyone has info from friends or family who might had delivered for grub hub just curious on opinion s.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Sep 13, 2016)

Incomes surged 5.2% in 2015:
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-household-incomes-surged-5-2-in-2015-ending-slide-1473776295

That's a big jump and proof the labor market really is strong. I know that in my world the market is very much tilted in favor of the employee.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Incomes surged 5.2% in 2015:
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-household-incomes-surged-5-2-in-2015-ending-slide-1473776295
> 
> That's a big jump and proof the labor market really is strong. I know that in my world the market is very much tilted in favor of the employee.



i was pretty psyched that my son was able to land a job within 60 days of graduation, in his field of choice.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fantastic news. still 1.6% below what the median household income was in 2007.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Fantastic news. still 1.6% below what the median household income was in 2007.



Somebody is a glass half empty kind of guy. I think I see some kids on your lawn.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Somebody is a glass half empty kind of guy.



Just the facts Mam...........just the facts.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Just the facts Mam...........just the facts.



Well if we're talking about facts, it is unlikely that we are "still 1.6 below" 2007 levels, as in the present tense. The most recent numbers available are for 2015. Extrapolating that rate would put us above 2007 levels today, but we are unlikely to know for another year. Given all the economic indicators I have no reason to doubt that the trend has continued. The unemployment rate has been steadily dropping over the last several years since mid-2009.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 15, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...es-for-Fall-River-Mass-Opening-387257081.html
> 
> Amazon distribution center opening in Massachusetts.
> Good job maybe I move their ski Berkshire e and be close to Vermont.



DON'T work for Amazon if you have other options. My friend worked there and said they were treated terribly. That, and your quotas for packing would increase each month without your paycheck increasing as well.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> DON'T work for Amazon if you have other options. My friend worked there and said they were treated terribly. That, and your quotas for packing would increase each month without your paycheck increasing as well.



It's not just their warehouse employees. Their engineers are worked like dogs. They pay well but quality of life is garbage. There are other companies that pay as well but provide a much better experience.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2016)

More proof the economy is in great shape. Unemployment rate in Massachusetts is at it's lowest levels since 2001. Down to 3.9%.

http://www.boston.com/news/jobs-news/2016/09/15/jobless-rate-falls-to-15-year-low-in-massachusetts


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2016)

The economy is so hot that interest rates are still 0.5%


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The economy is so hot that interest rates are still 0.5%



Some people are never happy.

Energy prices are low
Unemployment is low
Wages are growing
The cost of consumer borrowing is low
Inflation is at a low, healthy level
The exchange rate is strong

What more could you possibly want?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Sep 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Some people are never happy.
> 
> Energy prices are low
> Unemployment is low
> ...



It's ODS (Obama Derangement Syndrome). Look no further for answers.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 15, 2016)

Edd said:


> It's ODS (Obama Derangement Syndrome). Look no further for answers.



No, just not trusting the Government statistics.....cough .....cough .:razz:


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2016)

Pointing at low interest rates as a problem is just looking for something to complain about. High interest rates are often a way to control inflation. Right now that is not a problem so there is little reason to raise rates.

People often talk about "the good old days." Well these are them. The economy is in the best shape we've seen in many, many years. A year ago I was a little worried about the tech VC bubble building, but that seems to have deflated itself gently. Even traditionally struggling heavy industries like automotive and airlines are profitable.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Sep 15, 2016)

A good discussion of interest rates and economic policy:
http://theweek.com/articles/648716/fed-pop-next-bubble-without-wrecking-economy


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi there has goes corrupted.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> No, just not trusting the Government statistics.....cough .....cough .:razz:



This!


----------



## yeggous (Sep 18, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> This!



So you think all politicians bias the statistics under their administration thus leveling the playing field? Or are some more corrupt than others thus creating a conspiracy?

In my experience statisticians and scientists are not interested in such petty squabbles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2016)

Being anti-MSM is the new cool.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 18, 2016)

1000 People , 800 Working, 39 actively searching for jobs,161 given up . 3.9% unemployment?

The corruption has evolved to a sad point both parties are guilty ,but this administration made corruption to an art form . Plenty of examples! After Nov 8th were officially a Banana Republic no matter who wins.

Just want to see guys like Scotty be able to get a good job .


----------



## yeggous (Oct 6, 2016)

More good news. Jobless claims are at their lowest level in 43 years. The last time job losses were this low was 1973.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-economy-idUSKCN12619L


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> More good news. Jobless claims are at their lowest level in 43 years. The last time job losses were this low was 1973.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-economy-idUSKCN12619L



Massachusetts unemployment rate down to 3.6%.
http://www.boston.com/news/local-ne...ss-rate-at-3-6-percent-lowest-since-june-2001

New Hampshire down to 2.9%.
http://www.unionleader.com/article/20161018/NEWS02/161019219

Those are impressive numbers. How low can it go?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 20, 2016)

The numbers that really matter 
http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS11300000


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> The numbers that really matter
> http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS11300000



There are very good reasons while the labor participation rate is biased and unusable a indicator of economic health.

The most obvious is that controlling for economic changes, we should expect to see a continued drop in the labor participation rate due to demographic shifts. As the Boomers age out of the workforce they are naturally going to lower the rate. Likewise an influx of young people would also lower the rate as young people are more likely to be full time students. For the same reason an increase in the rate of people going to college will lower the participation rate.

Note the bulges in population in Boomers entering in retirement and in their college / grad school years. The chart below is from the year 2015:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demog.../media/File:USA_by_Sex_and_Age_2015-07-01.svg
I know the Baby Boom bulge can be hard to pick out given the mortality trend at those ages. Notice the sharp jump at age 69 (would be now age 70 since the data is a year old). That corresponds to babies born in 1946 -- a year (call it 9 months) after the end of World War II. That huge demographic bulge entering retirement is driving down the labor participation rate in profound ways.

Even pretending that those demographic trends are not forcing a change in the participation rate, a drop in the participation rate can also be interpreted as a healthy sign of economic strength. Namely it can be an indicator of new family formation where one parent chooses to stay home. This would be amplified if perhaps there was a demographic bulge at child bearing years. (See the above chart.)

How would you control for such effects? You could calculate the rate of people who are seeking employment but are unable to find it. I think would call it the unemployment rate.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2016)

I know of many that have taken early retirement because getting good a job in the tech sector is hard at 60 or even 55..


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> I know of many that have taken early retirement because getting good a job in the tech sector is hard at 60 or even 55..



In the tech sector you have to essentially reinvent yourself every five years. That is one of the things I like about it. As technology changes you have to be continuously adopting new skill sets.

What type of tech employees are you talking about?

When interviewing older workers, I see a lot who seem to have missed the transition to cloud computing and virtualization. We get a lot of older IT applicants that focus on their experience managing and deploying servers. Unfortunately for them we don't have physical servers any more than we have landline phones or travel agents. It is a similar story with desktop computer support which we have all but eliminated as Macs have become the dominant personal computing platform.


----------



## Jully (Oct 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> I know of many that have taken early retirement because getting good a job in the tech sector is hard at 60 or even 55..



Marketing too. Tech is even beyond reinventing yourself, though many people do not do that piece either. It's almost about appearance for some employers, especially if the average age is under 33 they will just feel weird hiring a 54 year old.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 21, 2016)

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...y-disability-insurances-effect-on-labor-force


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> There are very good reasons while the labor participation rate is biased and unusable a indicator of economic health.
> 
> The most obvious is that controlling for economic changes, we should expect to see a continued drop in the labor participation rate due to demographic shifts. As the Boomers age out of the workforce they are naturally going to lower the rate. Likewise an influx of young people would also lower the rate as young people are more likely to be full time students. For the same reason an increase in the rate of people going to college will lower the participation rate.
> 
> ...



I'm suspicious of miraculous numbers a month before an election! Full employment used to be 5% .Discouraged workers should be included in the rate ! Lots of boomers are working at McDonalds . I do agree with you about the rate rising but not in a healthy way . Tech is replacing workers ...In the next 20 yrs I can see caravans of driverless big rigs and driverless Uber cars. Truckers make 50-80 K plus benefits ,potential savings to companies will be huge! Tech people will be under pressure as well if the current H1B visa progam is expanded. 

I know a number of people that have returned for Masters degrees because they were unable to find jobs. So I guess in that sense the rate would be affected . 

I have two friends that retired in their 50's both were manufacturing . One got fed up with the lower margins and sold out the other had a great plan . Both are still active with other investments and technically not retired. 

It's a bogus number IMHO.

Lets start a go fund me for Scotty . He can be the "Offical AZ snow critic", travel around to Ski areas under cover and do a column.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Discouraged workers should be included in the rate !


For September U-6 was 9.3% (BLS) & 12.8% (Gallup)


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2016)

Keeping things lite


----------



## Jully (Oct 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I'm suspicious of miraculous numbers a month before an election! Full employment used to be 5% .Discouraged workers should be included in the rate ! Lots of boomers are working at McDonalds . I do agree with you about the rate rising but not in a healthy way . Tech is replacing workers ...In the next 20 yrs I can see caravans of driverless big rigs and driverless Uber cars. Truckers make 50-80 K plus benefits ,potential savings to companies will be huge! Tech people will be under pressure as well if the current H1B visa progam is expanded.
> 
> I know a number of people that have returned for Masters degrees because they were unable to find jobs. So I guess in that sense the rate would be affected .
> 
> ...



There's always going to be problems, especially with the loss of jobs due to driverless cars or automated manufacturing, but these changes have always been happening and will continue to change the way the economy and workforce operate. See the decline of the small family farm in the 1800s and the decline of the Texas oil industry (until its recent partial resurgence).

But how do you report an accurate state of the economy then? There are issues with both numbers. Yeggous cited the issues with labor force participation rate, and you've laid out issues with unemployment rate and they're *both* valid. If you look at both numbers, you see that labor force participation is just now beginning to maybe rise again very slowly (though very slowly as seen in the participation rate you posted on the previous page) and you see unemployment rate doing much better. So there's some success but still many problems, especially with the boomer population - see issues with tech, marketing, and manufacturing all discussed already. 

For every boomer you know working at Mcdonalds I know a young father laid off between 2007-2009 who has now found a good job in healthcare, education, etc and is responsible for bringing the unemployment rate down as well. I don't think its bogus, I think its flawed just like any other number is. You can't describe the world's largest economy with one number, that's insanity.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I'm suspicious of miraculous numbers a month before an election! Full employment used to be 5% .Discouraged workers should be included in the rate ! Lots of boomers are working at McDonalds . I do agree with you about the rate rising but not in a healthy way . Tech is replacing workers ...In the next 20 yrs I can see caravans of driverless big rigs and driverless Uber cars. Truckers make 50-80 K plus benefits ,potential savings to companies will be huge! Tech people will be under pressure as well if the current H1B visa progam is expanded.
> 
> I know a number of people that have returned for Masters degrees because they were unable to find jobs. So I guess in that sense the rate would be affected .
> 
> ...



This puts what you are saying into perspective!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> This puts what you are saying into perspective!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU



Well done and a bit scary, Bots may decide one day humans are obsolete. Although  Horses may have the last laugh,one good solar flare or EMP and it's back to the stone age for us. To the Amish down the road it will be business as usual .


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Well done and a bit scary, Bots may decide one day humans are obsolete. Although  Horses may have the last laugh,one good solar flare or EMP and it's back to the stone age for us. To the Amish down the road it will be business as usual .



That was well produced. I have to admit I am doing my part to put professional drivers out of business. These are exciting times.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> That was well produced. I have to admit I am doing my part to put professional drivers out of business. These are exciting times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Skynet goes self aware in 3,2,1

Very curious how navigation is accomplished ? GPS plus optical? infrared? How is rain/snow squalls dealt with ?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 22, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Skynet goes self aware in 3,2,1
> 
> Very curious how navigation is accomplished ? GPS plus optical? infrared? How is rain/snow squalls dealt with ?



Short answer is that it is achieved by combining several sensors.

In rural areas maps are less accurate, but you don't need as much accuracy with single lane roads with intersections spread out. In these areas, GPS navigation with cameras works fine. Using stereo cameras allows you to detect the range of objects. Infrared vs visible cameras is just a matter of wavelength so the distinction is trivial. I'm not sure what wavelengths they use. Many systems also use radar to help supplement when sun glare becomes a problem, but radar can't resolve obstacles as well.

In urban areas things become more complicated. GPS signals bounce of buildings creating what we call "the urban canyon effect." Currently we're reliant on lidar in urban areas, which also means that roads must have a detailed survey before cars can safely operate there. Lidar has historically been very expensive, but prices are coming down fast. This is one of several reasons why the first fully autonomous cars will likely serve ride sharing companies in urban areas. When we first started working on the systems, Lidars cost $100k each. Today they are down to $8k, and we expect them to come down significantly more.

Right now snow and rain are not a problem -- to a point. The guidance stops working at about the same point where you should probably stop driving too. Optical visibility is the limiting factor, so fog is the more serious concern.


----------



## Jully (Oct 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> In urban areas things become more complicated. GPS signals bounce of buildings creating what we call "the urban canyon effect." Currently we're reliant on lidar in urban areas, which also means that roads must have a detailed survey before cars can safely operate there. Lidar has historically been very expensive, but prices are coming down fast. This is one of several reasons why the first fully autonomous cars will likely serve ride sharing companies in urban areas. When we first started working on the systems, Lidars cost $100k each. Today they are down to $8k, and we expect them to come down significantly more.
> 
> Right now snow and rain are not a problem -- to a point. The guidance stops working at about the same point where you should probably stop driving too. Optical visibility is the limiting factor, so fog is the more serious concern.



Lidar coming down has been a wonderful thing in many research areas! GIS and remote sensing has become much more possible due to cheaper lidar. Unfortunately this also lead to FEMA being able to do more in depth analysis of flood zones leading to many people having their homes or businesses being designated as a flood zone causing some anger...


----------

